
Setting Up Remote Desktop with X2Go on Ubuntu 18.04 - hardnametoread
https://draculaservers.com/tutorials/install-x2go-ubuntu-remote-desktop/
======
znpy
The status of remote desktop connections on gnu/Linux is sad. There's really
nothing at the level of windows' remote desktop.

X2go is cool and works well but quite frankly I am now sure how does it
handles, for example, persistence of the session between a disconnection and a
reconnection.

It's the details.

